# Texas Cichlids as Wet-Pets



## Saul Goode (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I've narrowed down my obsessive hunt for a wet-pet down to a green terror or a Texas cichlid. Oscars were in the playoffs too, but for some reason, I'm not that into them at the moment.

Now, as for the Texas, just how aggressive and "bitey" are they to their human owners? I've read all about their tendencies with other fish, but for me, it'll be a nonissue; he'll be a wet-pet, alone in the tank. Do they bite more than other comparably sized American Cichlids, and if so, are their teeth sharper, more painful, more damaging? I read about them being glass-bangers. Are they trying to attack us. I don't want a mini-shark in a tank. That's not to say that I'm expecting a puppy to teach to roll over and shake fin, but I'm not into keeping river monsters either. I know most cichlids are carnivores or at least omnivores, but some are definitely more peaceful than others.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Kostas G (Oct 5, 2015)

Both are great fish as pets and quite owner responsive. I am a bit partial to the Green Terror but have seen specimen of both that were awesome pets and absolutely no biting to humans. I used to pet a Green Terror at a LFS's display tank as it was so asking for it every time she saw me and happy about it. Pretty crazy but nice! 
No biting to humans from either species in the pet specimen I have seen


----------



## Saul Goode (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks, Kostas! That's good to know, as my LFS (Petsmart) has a few Royal Green Terrors. I'd like to own both, so it's just a matter of which one first.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Depends on what you're used to, I suppose. My cichlid of choice is the Midas. I've been keeping them for 15 or so years and have had a dozen individuals. In comparison, a Texas is more like a "mildly aggressive" cichlid. I have an adult male in a tank on his own, he's about 3 years old or so now. I have zero qualms or hesitations about putting my hand in his tank or anywhere near him. Beautiful fish, but unless you end up with a particularly aggressive individual, I wouldn't consider them "glass bangers" by any means.


----------



## Saul Goode (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks! It seems like they're both good wet-pets.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Being a "glass banger" isn't really any measure of aggression. It's fairly common, typical behavior of a large cichlid kept by it's lonesome. With out any tank mates, cichlids tend to focus more out side of the aquarium. Yes there are a few examples of very large cichlids that are "glass bangers" in the community tank......but it's generally unusual and uncommon behavior in the community tank.

I have removed large cichlids from the community tank, and placed them briefly in their own tank many times over the years, for a variety of reasons.....and witnessed the quick transition to "glass banger", and the instant loss of this behavior the moment tank mates are added or they are returned to their previous community tank.


----------



## Saul Goode (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks, BC. Do you think, then, that glass-banging is a sign of stress? Part of me thinks that the idea of a wet-pet is kind of sad, though, I'm sure that's a trite personification of fish psychology on my part. I don't want to be cruel.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Saul Goode said:


> Do you think, then, that glass-banging is a sign of stress?


No, don't see it that way too much. Mostly as boredom; lack of stimulus. If there is nothing to interact with in the tank, it will focus it's attention outside of the tank.
I wouldn't really go so far as to call solitary confinement as cruel.....but definitely less then ideal. I think in general, a fish is almost always better off with some kind of tank mates. The size of tank and the limited options that people are willing to consider, often make keeping the fish solo the more 'practical' way. Certainly if ones intention is to put the fish in a show, then keeping it solo would be a way to ensure it's fins always stay in perfect shape.


----------



## Saul Goode (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks again. I suppose that it also has to do with the fish's habits in nature. Some, I'm sure, find a nice rock, claim it, and, are quite happy by themselves (when it's not mating time, that is).


----------



## Kostas G (Oct 5, 2015)

I would think that boredom mostly comes from being kept solo AND in a very quite place. I find that cichlids kept in a room with traffic/people doing various things, are not bored as they keep watching what's going on outside. If this traffic comes from familiar faces, then they are not stressed or afraid at all, rather out and about, watching the show and wondering when the next meal I coming 

In a lone room, alone, yes, I do have seen boredom..


----------

